# New Year's Puzzler



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I got 4/6. What about you?

http://www.npr.org/blogs/deceptivecadence/2015/01/06/375127303/getting-off-to-a-good-start-a-new-years-puzzler?utm_source=facebook.com&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=classical&utm_term=music&utm_content=20150106


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Same. Not happy.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Whoops, 4/6. I mistook the concerto for the other one in the same key!


----------



## dgee (Sep 26, 2013)

6/6 baby! The C18 symphony was an educated guess tho! HAD TO REMOVE SPOILER!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2015)

6 out of 6 !!!!


With at least three lucky guesses!


(I'm being modest of course.)


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

6/6
Thanks to recognition of composer's / period stylistic traits, meaning not knowing it all but including one or two 'educated' guesses.

Gawrsh. All that eddycashun and training paid off! What's my cash prize?


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

You may think I lie. You may think I brag. You may think I cheated. (I'm_ not _lying; I _am_ bragging; I didn't have to cheat -- this time.) But I landed all six. I just happened to know the music, except for the Carl Philipp Emanuel Bach: Symphony in E-flat. But what gave that away was that upon hearing that stop-start, I recalled hearing such a work on the public radio station a couple of months ago, and I remembered it was by one of the Bach sons. Now, had they had another or two more Bach sons' works to choose from, I'd have had to guess.

But I'll take my 6/6 however I can get it. (Except for cheating, of course. I would never do that. Would I?)


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

I got 5/6 by taking educated guesses. I didn't know all the music well, but I know styles of music, and that helped.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2015)

Yeah, me too. 5/6.

That's a B, so worse than when I took Music Appreciation in my Freshman year of college credit by examination.

Got a 99 out of a hundred. So close. So angry!!:lol:


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

some guy said:


> Yeah, me too. 5/6.
> 
> That's a B, so worse than when I took Music Appreciation in my Freshman year of college credit by examination.
> 
> Got a 99 out of a hundred. So close. So angry!!:lol:


Wow, you remember specific _grades_ you got on tests -- and from your Freshman year? All I can remember is around and about my gpa, and not even that as an exact number. (They larned me good, tho.)


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2015)

No, just the one.

But I do also remember getting a B in a history class, which I protested, to no avail.

I had been keeping track, you see, and I knew I would be lucky to end up with a D. 

The teacher insisted that the B was correct, however, so it remained.

Ah me. All this reminiscing is making me nostalgic.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2015)

5/6. Bah! I confused the Strauss operas.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

5/6. One of my educated guesses let me down.


----------



## BillT (Nov 3, 2013)

4/6 almost all by guessing.

- Bill


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

some guy said:


> No, just the one.
> 
> But I do also remember getting a B in a history class, which I protested, to no avail.
> 
> ...


Ah, _nostalgia_ a painful memory

nos·tal·gia
näˈstaljə,nəˈstaljə/
noun
noun: nostalgia; plural noun: nostalgias

Origin: from Greek nostos 'return home' + algos 'pain.'


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

5/6
I didn't recognize the beginning of Shosty's 10th
Though I guessed right for the CPE Bach symphony


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

2/6 on wild guesses


----------



## Radames (Feb 27, 2013)

6/6. Wasn't so sure about the sol piano one but the style was apparent.


----------

